# Anyone wanna fish?



## pngo (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking for fishing buddies that know the bay system and can put me on some fish. Cost is split . Comes out to be about 45ish per person a trip w bait. Limited to 2 fisherman per trip. Bought a 19 ft cc last yr and is still learning . I fish from east bay to the Jettys to fat boys. We can sure try out new spots too. No smoking and beer is limited few to none. Jus looking to fish and have a good time. Pm me . Thanks


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## CaptainJackGibson (Mar 6, 2013)

I know the west end of the bay to Freeport very well. Sunday should be the day this weekend.
Capt.Jack


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

PM sent!


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Info sent*

PM sent


----------

